# D, Pristiq and Sex



## Instant BS (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey All~I have suffered with IBS-D for way too many years before I finally talked to a Dr. I seem to have "Instant Bowel Syndrome" or when it was bad it went from "irritable" to pissed off in a blink-or at least faster than I could get to a bathroom! I knew that certain foods aggravated it and situations (traveling, anything that would make me nervous or excited in a good or bad way, or the idea that a bathroom wasn't close was embarrassing to say the least). The foods were (sometimes) easy to control, the rest not so much. By the way...I am a 43 yr old woman. Symptoms included stool from very soft to very messy. Urgency was at times instant and generally 10 minutes after I ate but worse during the day than after dinner. Non-food related I had a constant butterfly feeling in my intestines. No pain and regular BM's in the morning. After that I would go probably 5-6 times a day. It amazed me how much poop one body could produce!Dr told me lots of options to control with diet and supplements then moved on to prescriptions. I had tried self-help for so many years I was ready for drugs. She suggested Citalopram HBR 30 mg Hyodcyamine Sulf .125. The Hyod was an "emergency pill" to use when I was going into a situation to give me more control. The Cita... was a daily anti-depressant med. She explained it like I had too sensory communication between my gut and brain thus causing the over activity. I began at once with the daily 10mg and noticed an improvement. Over the next few weeks we played with the dose and landed on 30. It was amazing! I tested it to the extreme with food (went to NOLA and had some amazing Cajun food) and had several situations where I would have been a mess previously. I have not had any history or problems with depression and was a good "risk" with other qualifications. I have not noticed any difference in my mood and those around me have not either. I was afraid I would become a stepford mom, vacuuming in pearls, but no. It has been wonderful. I never took the "emergency pills". The only thing I miss is achieving an orgasm! Argh! No problem getting aroused or maintaining enjoyment...just can't make it happen at the end. This is so unfair! Choosing between two of the best things in life, food or sex.I went back to talk to her a few days ago and she said there is still hope and wanted to move me over to Prestiq. It has some of the same meds but a different mix of something. I started that one a few days ago. As far as the IBS that is still good, I feel the same and a self test seems to show improvement! Will give it a complete go tomorrow







Has anyone else experienced this? Did you see any change or improvement in anything relating to my situation? Feedback and thoughts please!


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Citalopram is an SSRI and Pristiq is an SNRI. Actually I'm surprised the Citalopram worked so well for you since you have IBS-D. The Pristiq would have been the preferred drug of choice between the two for someone with D. Another SNRI, Effexor, has helped a lot of people and is actually very closely related to Pristiq. The Pristiq doesn't appear to have the sexual side effects that Citalopram has. You might not be back to normal in that department for a week or more as the effects of the Citalopram leave your system and your body and mind adjust.


----------



## Instant BS (Nov 7, 2011)

I expected it would take a little while for the first one to leave my system, but things do seem to be improving! Interesting side note makes you realize how much of sex really is in your brain! Thanks for your response.


----------



## Instant BS (Nov 7, 2011)

Well...after starting off with half dose (25mg) I did feel as if an improvement was beginning. 10 days of that I went to the full 50mg and have now been on that for almost a week. I am back down where I started as far as (the lack of) orgasms go







IBS symptoms seem to be good but I am noticing a few side affects that I did not have on the Cita-an odd ringing in one ear occasionally, feeling tired and normal bm's not as regular as I did when I was on the other. I have a note in to my Dr to see what she thinks.I heard a trial research commercial for a study on the sexual affects of anti d's. They are proposing "acute" exercise beforehand helps. I guess if you wear yourself out physically your mind relaxes?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Out of curiosity, do you have any idea of what brought this on? If it is a possible inflammatory reaction you are experiencing, I may be able to give you a different route to try.Mark


----------



## Instant BS (Nov 7, 2011)

What brought on the IBS? I have dealt with it for years and finally just got tired and embarrassed of dealing with it so I went to my Dr about it. The last month or so has been wonderful not having to worry or think about it but wondering now if the ends justify the means and having to choose seems so unfair!An inflammatory reaction? Where? "parts" all seem normal and working fine.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

In your GI system. It can be traced to foods, smoking (in my case), likely chemical reactions to adrenaline from stress, likely a number of other first causes. In my case, I had 10 years of active daily D that have been pretty successfully treated by flavonoid supplementation, that seems to effect platelet caused bowel and stomach inflammation. Since it actually enhanced my sex drive, by cleaning up and strengthening the capillaries in my sex parts, it might allow you to sidestep your sexual problems; but only if inflammation plays a role.Mark


----------



## Instant BS (Nov 7, 2011)

Never been a smoker. Stress/anxiety-yes but not overwhelming. Typical single mom of three teenagers trying to balance it all







What is a "flavonoid supplementation"? I have also heard of taking gingko biloba extract but that was recommended for the SSRI's. I have also found studies that Symmetrel, Buspar and Wellbutrin help but that is adding more drugs. Not that I am opposed at this point, just wondering what is more effective and "better" a natural supp or better living through chemistry? I am def going to drop down to 25 mg of the pristiq and consult with Dr then go from there.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah lowering the dose might help ya. See how it goes and I wish you MUCH good luck with 3 teenagers... lol I only have 2 and .. man... anyway... LOLThe dosage might be the culprit so see if lowering it helps.As for the flavanoid supplements.... Mark is talking microscopic type inflammation here... not somethngg visible to the naked eye. But you sure might want to try that as it is good for our cardiovascular health too! (Not saying ANYthing about how much having THREE teenagers might cause us to feel like having any number of heart attacks.... lol







)


----------



## Instant BS (Nov 7, 2011)

I have always kept an eye on my cholesterol. I fluctuate around borderline high and have a family history even at 5-9 125lbs so I to have help with that might be another benefit. I have done a bit of looking around for flavanoids-boy is that overwhelming! Mark-what are you using? What fruits or veggies have you found that are most beneficial.Thank you!ps...teenagers a joy and heart attck all in one confusing package!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> ps...teenagers a joy and heart attck all in one confusing package!


Agreed! I'll let Mark know you need some help finding those..


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It's in your inbox! Thanks, BQ.Mark


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm going to start with Pristiq now as it seems every TCA I have tried gives me really bad side effects I cant tolerate. So now moving onto the SNRI category of drugs. Has anyone else tried Pristiq for IBS-D? Any help? At this point I will sacrifice any sexual pleasure if I can just get my bowels under control. And I'm a man here. I would rather have normal bowel movements than sex. Its that drastic for me.


----------

